# Speaking in Tongues



## Miss Kane (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello Ladies!

This is my first thread!! So what better place than here in the Christian Forum. 

I was just talking to a friend of mine about the different Gifts of the Spirit. Her belief is that the only evidence of having the Holy Ghost is speaking in tongues. My understanding and what I have always been taught is that speaking in tongues is not the only evidence. And that operating in the other Gifts of the Spirit is also evidence of having the Holy Ghost.  From my own study my understanding is that the gift we all should desire is the gift of Prophecy as stated by Paul in I Corinthians Ch 14. My understanding is also that the Holy Spirit administers gifts as He sees fit, and not based on our own desires. But we can pray and ask Him for certain gifts. 

What is your belief or understanding about this particular gift?


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 2, 2012)

hey sis! holding my spot will come back and expound


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 2, 2012)

:welcome3:     :welcome3:

Congratulations on your first thread. 

I'm going to call upon Nice & Wavy, Iwanthealthyhair67, pebbles, Laela, Health&hair28, Sashaa08, mst1908, donna894, Galadriel, auparavant, GoddessMaker, blqlady, nicola.kirwan, mrselle, Lita, Nice Lady, DaiseeDay, TraciChanel, BrandNew, @loolahloo, LucieLoo12, msdr, LoveisYou, LoveAboveAll, brg240, NOEChic, Belle Du Jour, star, MrsS, Lissa0821, BlackHairDiva, crlsweetie912, MrsHaseeb, lilanie, gn1g, menina, BostonMaria, sweetvi,  MarriageMaterial, Pooks, Poohbear, MzRhonda, Aviah, BlackHairDiva, sunnySnyler, momi, Blackpearl1993, baddison, msrhonda, MrsIQ, ZebraPrintLover, HWAY, sidney, divya, CoilyFields, kweenameena, nathansgirl1908.....


I've made quite a list of names above and there are several more. 

*The Reason:*

We are all ONE Body in Christ Jesus.  Each of these beautiful women and others that I haven't yet listed,  have something of value to share.   Some may differ, but that's fine.  Read what each has to share, and note the common link that each one shares.... the Love of Jesus.


----------



## aribell (Oct 2, 2012)

I was going to share, and then deleted.  I think your understanding is sound, op.


----------



## brg240 (Oct 2, 2012)

Miss Kane welcome to the forum!  

thanks for the tag shimmie <3

I'm a bit tired now and supposed to be studyinglook so I can't  answer the question right now. But I'll try to answer tomorrow.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Oct 2, 2012)

My view point on this is very personal. I had a really bad incident with this topic. I do not believe one speaking in tongues is evidence that the Holy Spirit is within you. I hate those who quote a certain scripture ore more so misquote a certain scripture in order to attempt to make themselves more superior. If it can't be interpreted then it's just noise. I know some believe that if they speak in tongues they are really doing something. I have to disagree. Some sound like it's on point but it's really not. I'm not saying that some who do speak in tongues don't have that gift. But that's the thing its' a gift. God didn't promise that everyone would have the same gift. There are a many of gifts God gives.

I believe if it's a gift then it will flow fluidly.  It won't seem rehearsed. I was for about 3 hours forced to pray and attempt to speak in tongues. The worst night of my life spiritually. 

God gives gifts how he sees fit based on the purpose of why we are here. I forget the scripture but it states if we were all hands and no one was the feet we wouldn't be able function properly.  Speaking in tongues is a gift not evidence of you being saved and sanctified or at least from my interpretation of the bible.


----------



## auparavant (Oct 2, 2012)

We receive the Holy Spirit at baptism and at confirmation and it is not in the form of speaking tongues.  We are sealed as infants then are given the perfection of our baptism in confirmation at around 12-14 (or whenever one completes it) of the graces of the H-ly Spirit and the 7 gifts:

wisdom, courage, counsel, understanding, fear of the L-rd, knowledge and piety.  

Here's an article I need even to share with my daughter as she is going to be confirmed soon.  

http://catholicism.about.com/od/beliefsteachings/p/Confirmation.htm


_Confirmation is the Perfection of Baptism:
Although, in the West, Confirmation is usually received as a teenager, several years after making First Communion, the Catholic Church considers it the second of the three Sacraments of Initiation (Baptism being the first and Communion the third). Confirmation is regarded as the perfection of Baptism, because, as the introduction to the Rite of Confirmation states:

    by the sacrament of Confirmation, [the baptized] are more perfectly bound to the Church and are enriched with a special strength of the Holy Spirit. Hence they are, as true witnesses of Christ, more strictly obliged to spread and defend the faith by word and deed.

The Form of the Sacrament of Confirmation:
Many people think of the laying on of hands, which signifies the descent of the Holy Spirit, as the central act in the Sacrament of Confirmation. The essential element, however, is the anointing of the confirmand (the person being confirmed) with chrism (an aromatic oil that has been consecrated by a bishop), accompanied by the words "Be sealed with the Gift of the Holy Spirit" (or, in the Eastern Catholic Churches, "The seal of the gift of the Holy Spirit"). This seal is a consecration, representing the safeguarding by the Holy Spirit of the graces conferred on the Christian at Baptism. 

(cont.d in link)
_


----------



## Miss Kane (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome, Ladies! 


GoddessMaker - I experienced something similar to what you did at a church I visited. Needless to say I did not go back.... I found out later that their doctrine teaches that the only evidence is speaking in tongues. And they do not believe in women in ministry.... But that is a topic for another time. 

I look forward to all of your responses!


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Oct 2, 2012)

This can be quite a controversial topic. There is a difference between the gift of speaking in tongues as a ministry gift and speaking in tongues as the prayer language of the believer. When I received the baptism of the Holy Ghost I spoke in tongues. It was during a service when the Bishop taught on the Holy Spirit and he asked who had not received the Him (who didn't have a prayer language) so I went up. He laid hands on me and the power of God came over me as if I had been wrapped up in the love of God. Anyone who has experienced this will know what I mean. I didn't realize I was speaking in tongues at first, I was so overwhelmed at feeling the presence of God. Now that was my experience. Tomorrow when I'm not tired I will go in detail about speaking in tongues.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Laela (Oct 2, 2012)

Miss Kane .. I also believe your understanding is sound. It can be s controversial topic, depending on who you speak with...but, congrats on your first thread!


----------



## menina (Oct 2, 2012)

i'm going to come back tomorrow after i review a couple things. i like the discussion though, good points! 

okay, i'm back 

i believe that speaking in tongues is evidence of the gift of being filled with the holy spirit and that we all can recieve it. overall it's our resonsibility to build on our relationship with god and ask for whatever gifts he has for us. 

speaking in tongues is a gift among other spiritual gifts that we can build on as we nuture the holy spirit after recieving christ as our savior. there is also a difference in praying in tongues, interpeting tongues, and prophecying in tongues as well as in private and public. 

proof of having the holy spirit can also be shown in our spiritual FRUIT in addition to how we use our gifts. a person can have a gift and not be saved/or even a believer.

basically, speaking in tongues should be genuine, it's doesn't make an individual superior, and there's no time limit on it.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Oct 3, 2012)

Hello again all of my sisters in Christ. Now this is going to be kind of long so please bear with me. I only ask that you forget about previous bad experiences or false ideas about what it really means to speak in tongues. This is not in any way saying that those who do not speak in tongues will go to hell or are not saved. Please don’t misinterpret me. I will explain why I believe that speaking in tongues is the evidence of baptism in the Holy Ghost and I will begin with the Words of Jesus Himself. 
John 3:5-8
In verse 8, Jesus likens the Holy Spirit to a wind, which you hear the sound of. The Greek word here for sound is phone (fonay) and it literally means voice, speech, language. This is totally different from the word typically used to describe just a sound. That’s a very significant point that is often overlooked when people claim that speaking in tongues is not the evidence of the Holy Spirit. Jesus himself identifies the Holy Spirit by a voice that will be heard when He makes His appearance to the believer.
Acts 2:1-13 
Now here, the Holy Spirit makes His appearance for the first time and comes in like a rushing mighty wind. The sound used here is different. It refers to a literal sound. But when the believers were filled with the Holy Ghost, they “spoke” in other tongues. The word there in the Greek is to utter a sound, to speak, to talk. Just as Jesus said, when the believers were filled, the sound (phone) of the Holy Ghost was heard.
For my next point, I am going to be the odd man out even to those who do believe that speaking in tongues is the evidence of the Holy Ghost. I don’t believe they were speaking in known languages, but a heavenly language that God allowed to be interpreted for the purpose of getting the message out. A lot of people use the point that God allowed them to speak the languages of the people to get the message out and that’s why it’s not required today. Here is why I disagree. Not all the people out there spoke one language. Verse 6 says that each man heard them speak HIS OWN language. But verse 13 clearly shows that every person out there didn’t understand because they accused them of being drunk. How do I know that those who accused them of being drunk didn’t understand? Because verse 5 tells us that these were devout people. No devout person would accuse someone glorifying God of being drunk unless what they were speaking was pure gibberish to them. It also separated them from those who understood because it referred to those who mocked as others.
Acts 8:12-18
Now here we see some people who received the word of God and were baptized. But Peter and John still needed to go lay hands on them. Well if you receive the Holy Ghost upon conversion, why did Peter and John need to go and what was it that confirmed that they received the Holy Ghost to Simon, who offered money to have the same power? First off, these were unsaved people following the formula of Acts 2:38. The Holy Ghost is for believers. He cannot be received by the world (John 14:17). So after these people received the word and repented, they were baptized. But there was a subsequent experience they needed to have after they believed. Simon obviously knew they had received it because the Holy Ghost made his entrance as Jesus said He would in John. His sound (phone) was heard.
Acts 10 tells us about Cornelius who was a believer, but he didn’t know about Jesus. Of course he needed to hear the Gospel of the Kingdom since he had no knowledge of it. But what’s important about this passage of scripture is this; If speaking in tongues were only to get the message out, why did Cornelius and those in his household speak in tongues here? Peter and the people with him didn’t need the message. Hearing them speak in tongues just as they did was the evidence that He had indeed fallen on the Gentiles. It was the witness of the Spirit.
Last for the book of Acts is chapter 19 when Paul meets the believers who were John the Baptists disciples. Again, they were believers, aware of Jesus but didn’t know about the Holy Ghost. Only Paul was there and he had the message yet they spoke in tongues and that is how Paul knew they were indeed filled with the Holy Ghost. 
In 1 Corinthians 12 Paul speaks of ministry gifts and their necessity in the church (body of Christ). Many people get tripped up by verse 30 but if read in context it makes perfect sense considering he is talking about speaking in tongues as a gift that ministers to others. How do we know this? Because all of the “gifts” that he speaks of are things that should be practiced by all believers in their personal lives to some degree such as faith, wisdom, knowledge, discernment, and healing. According to Mark 16:17-18 all believers would be able to pray for the sick and they recover and all believers would speak with new tongues. This shows that all believers equipped with the Holy Spirit have a gift of healing to a certain degree. Paul picks up talking about speaking in tongues in chapter 14. In verse 2 he says that those who speak in tongues didn’t speak to men but to God and they spoke mysteries so no man understand him. This obviously isn’t the same thing talked about in chapter 12 or this is an obvious contradiction. In verse 14 he describes the use of this tongue as prayer and says his understanding is unfruitful. What person would want their private prayers interpreted for the church? Makes sense that he is talking about different things. What Paul is talking about in Chapter 14 is speaking in tongues in church, yet having order because we all know God is a God of order. Simply put (and to save space) Paul is talking about speaking in tongues out of place. He says in verses 18-19 that he thanks God he speaks in tongues more than them all but in church he’d rather speak where he was understood. If he wasn’t speaking in tongues in church, where was he doing it? Obviously in his personal prayer life. Verses 27-28 says “If any man speak in an unknown tongue, let it be by two, or at the most by three, and that by course; and let one interpret. But if there be no interpreter, let him keep silence in the church; and let him speak to himself, and to God.” Many people take that to mean that you shouldn’t speak in tongues at all in church. It doesn’t say that, it says let him speak to himself and to God not to forbid speaking in tongues later in the chapter. Simply put, this was about order and not whether all believers spoke in tongues. I have read all the old threads on speaking in tongues and I know that many believers here struggle with the concept. I have even read where one person said that people needed to be careful coveting to speak in tongues because Satanist would come into churches and speak in tongues very loudly to confuse the other people and make them repeat curses to God. My response to that is this “Wherefore I give you to understand, that no man speaking by the Spirit of God calleth Jesus accursed: and that no man can say that Jesus is the Lord, but by the Holy Ghost.” 1 Corinthians 12:3. If it is indeed the Holy Spirit causing the believer to speak in tongues there would be no way possible to confuse them and make them curse God.  For those who have had bad experiences, please don’t take that to mean that you shouldn’t desire to speak in tongues. Speaking in tongues is not someone taking you into a room and telling you to say, “ ha bababalalala” It’s not even close. God says to open your mouth wide and He will fill it. Lift up your voice in praise to him and open your heart to all that He has for you. Forget those people and whatever foolishness they had going on. The evidence of the Holy Spirit may be speaking in tongues as the Spirit gives the utterance but the fruit of the Holy Spirit is LOVE. When God comes in it is a beautiful experience and if anyone ever truly speaks in tongues under the anointing of the Holy Ghost they will never again question if it was from God or not. I could share a lot more but this is already super long so I will refrain.
DISCLAIMER: THIS WAS NOT MEANT TO SAY THAT ANYONE IS GOING TO HELL OR IS UNSAVED BECAUSE THEY DO NOT SPEAK IN TONGUES. I AM ONLY DESCRIBING MY UNDERSTANDING OF THE WORD BASED ON MY STUDIES AND PERSONAL EXPERIENCE WITH THE HOLY GHOST.


----------



## BrandNew (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for the tag Shimmie.

I believe that all believers receive the Holy Spirit at salvation and it dwells within us. (Romans 8:9, 1 Corinthians 12:13)

I believe that to be "filled with the Holy Ghost" is to live a life that is pleasing and acceptable to God and is led by his word and in obedience to his word. (Galatians 5:16-26)

On speaking in tongues, I believe that tongues is a heavenly language and I also believe that it is "an indicator, not a qualifier" as some people put it meaning that it is not the only evidence of having the Holy Ghost. I have personally never spoken in tongues.

_*1 Corinthians 12:4-11*
There are different kinds of gifts, but the same Spirit distributes them. There are different kinds of service, but the same Lord. There are different kinds of working, but in all of them and in everyone it is the same God at work.

Now to each one the manifestation of the Spirit is given for the common good. To one there is given through the Spirit a message of wisdom, to another a message of knowledge by means of the same Spirit, to another faith by the same Spirit, to another gifts of healing by that one Spirit, to another miraculous powers, to another prophecy, to another distinguishing between spirits, to another speaking in different kinds of tongues,[a] and to still another the interpretation of tongues. All these are the work of one and the same Spirit, and he distributes them to each one, just as he determines._


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Oct 3, 2012)

I also want to add that for those who do not speak in tongues but want to seek God for your prayer language, avoid those churches that make it seem as though you're in some elite group just because you speak in tongues. Though they speak in the tongues of men and angels, without love its simply noise. I grew up in a church like that and for the longest I felt broken and defective because I couldn't speak in tongues to save my life and eventually I strayed (not due to not speaking in tongues). When I came back to God, speaking in tongues was not my main concern. I just wanted to be filled to the brim with God and nothing else mattered. When I got to that point, He filled me and I spoke in tongues under the anointing of the Holy Ghost.


----------



## BrandNew (Oct 3, 2012)

MrsHaseeb said:


> I also want to add that for those who do not speak in tongues but want to seek God for your prayer language, avoid those churches that make it seem as though you're in some elite group just because you speak in tongues. Though they speak in the tongues of men and angels, without love its simply noise. I grew up in a church like that and for the longest I felt broken and defective because I couldn't speak in tongues to save my life and eventually I strayed (not due to not speaking in tongues). When I came back to God, speaking in tongues was not my main concern. I just wanted to be filled to the brim with God and nothing else mattered. When I got to that point, He filled me and I spoke in tongues under the anointing of the Holy Ghost.



During my college years away from home I attended a church like this. I remember one Sunday an elder lady actually scolded me because she said I'd been coming to church for a few months now and I had not spoken in tongues as yet. I was  I mean finger wagging in my face and all!


----------



## pebbles (Oct 3, 2012)

Miss Kane said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> This is my first thread!! So what better place than here in the Christian Forum.
> 
> ...


 
Hello Miss Kane, and welcome! 

Your understanding of the gifts of the spirit is correct. Speaking in tongues, (or praying in tongues), is controversial as different denominations within Christianity view it differently. But it is not the only gift. There is not just the gift of tongues but the interpretation of tongues, the gift of prophecy, healing, discerning spirits, miracles, etc. 

And as I was reading through this thread, MrsHaseeb really hits a lot of great points about the subject of speaking in tongues.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Oct 3, 2012)

pebbles said:


> Hello Miss Kane, and welcome!
> 
> Your understanding of the gifts of the spirit is correct. Speaking in tongues, (or praying in tongues), is controversial as different denominations within Christianity view it differently. But it is not the only gift. There is not just the gift of tongues but the interpretation of tongues, the gift of prophecy, healing, discerning spirits, miracles, etc.
> 
> And as I was reading through this thread, MrsHaseeb really hits a lot of great points about the subject of speaking in tongues.



I have been thinking about this for awhile now.  The church that I have attended for almost ten years is one that believes that you don't have the holy spirit if you don't speak in tongues.  They have a holy spirit class.....where they "tarry" for the holy ghost.

I firmly believe that this gift is real.  But I don't believe it's as widely spread and that everyone has "it" like they profess.   I have spoken in tongues and I believe I have the Holy Spirit.  I also have a keen discernment that allows me to read people and their intentions and agendas.  I believe that the church has harped on this "evidence" of the holy ghost because it's something that you can readily see and hear.  In other words easy.  What's easy is not always right. 

JMO


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Oct 3, 2012)

crlsweetie912 said:


> I have been thinking about this for awhile now.  The church that I have attended for almost ten years is one that believes that you don't have the holy spirit if you don't speak in tongues.  They have a holy spirit class.....where they "tarry" for the holy ghost.
> 
> I firmly believe that this gift is real.  But I don't believe it's as widely spread and that everyone has "it" like they profess.   I have spoken in tongues and I believe I have the Holy Spirit.  I also have a keen discernment that allows me to read people and their intentions and agendas.  I believe that the church has harped on this "evidence" of the holy ghost because it's something that you can readily see and hear.  In other words easy.  What's easy is not always right.
> 
> JMO



I grew up in that kind of church and I "tarried" for the Holy Ghost for about 3 years and I did not speak in tongues. I really thought something was wrong with me. I had people telling me my dresses needed to be longer, or my heart obviously wasn't right and all kinds of stuff but it only hindered me. I have been to tarrying services with the old mothers spitting in my face telling me I wasn't calling Jesus loud enough or I wasn't opening my mouth wide enough. The Bishop used to preach messages such as you didn't belong to Christ and were going to hell if you didn't speak in tongues. I was a teen at the time so I can tell you that had a negative effect on me for a long time. I understand first hand those who have had bad experiences.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## baddison (Oct 3, 2012)

Shimmie - Thanks for the tag.  HOlding my spot.  I wanna chime in too.  Be back in a minute....


----------



## auparavant (Oct 3, 2012)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Speaking in tongues is not someone taking you into a room and telling you to say, “ ha bababalalala” It’s not even close. God says to open your mouth wide and He will fill it..




Kenneth Copeland was at the Holiday Inn in Overland Park, KS  and I went with my in-laws who were newly evangelicals.  We attended a conference there and this is EXACTLY what they did to people.  They had rows of people going up and he was instructing them to open their mouths and go, "babababababa."


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Oct 3, 2012)

auparavant said:


> Kenneth Copeland was at the Holiday Inn in Overland Park, KS  and I went with my in-laws who were newly evangelicals.  We attended a conference there and this is EXACTLY what they did to people.  They had rows of people going up and he was instructing them to open their mouths and go, "babababababa."



I have heard of so many people who do this and coach people to speak in tongues. No wonder it has gotten a bad rep among those who do not really understand it. That is not the Holy Ghost.. Not at all. When I received the Baptism of the Holy Ghost I wasn't coached. I didn't even realize I was speaking in tongues. I was in complete awe at how powerful and Holy the presence of God was. Eventually I realized something was coming out of my mouth that sounded like stammering but I couldn't control it. When it stopped I couldn't force it to come back. And when I went home that day I was still in awe of feeling the power of God that way so I prayed and this time when I began to speak in tongues it wasn't stammering but what actually sounded like a language. It was an amazing experience that I will always be grateful to God for.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## LongTimeComing (Oct 3, 2012)

My short answer is that I agree with you MsKane. Speaking in tounges is not the only way, but it seems to be the most covetted way. 

I may add more later when I have a chance to think on it. 

Thanks for the tag Shimmie.


----------



## Miss Kane (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks Ladies for your wonderful responses! 

I have had some of the same experiences that you ladies have had. And it was a great discouragement to me as well as a new believer. But Thanks be to God for the church that He led me to. I received the Holy Ghost by the laying on of hands by my Pastor who operates in an Apostolic anointing. 

When I received the Holy Ghost I did not immediately speak in tongues. But I was told that the gift was there. It was years later that I actually spoke in tongues.

The gift that I can say that I operate in the most is the gift of prophecy. I bless God for this gift because it has been a great blessing to me as well as others. 

My thoughts are that people have lost what the real purpose of the Gifts of the Spirit are. It is for the Body of Christ and not to bring glory to ourselves.... But to bring glory to God. 

I really enjoy this part of the forum. There is always something that I can take away from the posts that I read here.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 3, 2012)

thanks for the tag @Shimmie

I'm also in agreement with you Miss Kane with your understanding of that particular scripture and @mrshasseb broked it down rather nicely.

like many of you I've also had negative experiences but I didn't allow those experiences to cause me to miss out on anything that God was 'gifting' me and I would encourage everyone to seek the the truth for themselves it's in the word.


----------



## GodsPromises (Oct 3, 2012)

I truly believe that there is two ways to speak in tougues. One is your  prayer tougue which everyone has  and two  tougues used to edify the body of Christ.  One is private and one is public. Everyone can have a prayer tougue which is used in your prayer life. I have even used it in small setting with a group praying however, everyone has not been given the gift to speak a word from God to the body though tougues.

I hope that makes sense


----------



## Lissa0821 (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow, speaking in tongues is one topic that I tend to share away in sharing my faith because I am not really that articulate of all the scriptures that speaks of its importance in the Christian life. So I will be sharing is my personal conviction based on my experience with speaking in tongues, (I hope that is OK). 

Speaking tongues is not the indication that you are saved. Confessing Jesus as your personal Savior takes care of that. From that very moment, in the sight of God you are washed with Jesus’ blood. You are accepted, all sins forgiven- past, present and future. You are the righteousness of God. 
After that you will need to choose to live the life of a Christian which comes from renewing your thought process which comes from reading your bible, attending a church that teach the Word of God, spending time in prayer and worship with God. Your spirit is one with God at the time of confession, now you have to work to get your mindset to be one with God as well, your body will follow your mindset. 

This mind renewal process is truly the war I face as a Christian because it easier to do wrong that it is to do right (again, I can only speak for myself). For me, this is where speaking in tongues is more than a gift. It is one of the greatest, most powerful tool and weapon I have against the darkness in my life. Again for me, speaking in tongues is the Holy Spirit on my vocal cords speaking the perfect will of God. There is no hindrance of doubt and confusion because I am not speaking in my native tongue but the language of God. Demonic forces that seek to oppose me just because I am a child of God can not hinder what is said when I speak in tongues because it is a heavenly language. 

I won’t say that I don’t have the gift of interpreting tongues for myself or other because honestly I never asked for it. One thing I will stand by for the remainder of my days, speaking tongues has been a source of strength and power because when I get to end of all I can think to say or pray in my understanding I can pray in the Holy God. I have entered a time of prayer in utter pain, whether mental or physical and after praying in tongues be ready to take on the world because the burden feels like it is lifted off me. For me, speaking tongues is yet another powerful weapon to build your faith in God and make demons shutter when you wake up in the morning. It allows me to gain deeper insight to some scriptures or I can sense a leading to do or go in directions that I didn’t initially plan. Praying in tongues has saved my life, a year ago I was in a major car accident and walked away without a scratch. I found out hours later, my sister felt lead to pray in tongues at the exact same time I was doing a 360 spin on the highway. She said she could sense something dangerous was happening but didn’t know who or what so she prayed in tongues until she had peace. 

To not speak in tongues will never change your place in God, He has already accepted you as His Son, plus you have plenty of weapons to assist you in fighting the good fight of faith. 

(Sorry, so long!!!!)


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Oct 3, 2012)

Lissa0821 said:


> Wow, speaking in tongues is one topic that I tend to share away in sharing my faith because I am not really that articulate of all the scriptures that speaks of its importance in the Christian life. So I will be sharing is my personal conviction based on my experience with speaking in tongues, (I hope that is OK).
> 
> Speaking tongues is not the indication that you are saved. Confessing Jesus as your personal Savior takes care of that. From that very moment, in the sight of God you are washed with Jesus’ blood. You are accepted, all sins forgiven- past, present and future. You are the righteousness of God.
> After that you will need to choose to live the life of a Christian which comes from renewing your thought process which comes from reading your bible, attending a church that teach the Word of God, spending time in prayer and worship with God. Your spirit is one with God at the time of confession, now you have to work to get your mindset to be one with God as well, your body will follow your mindset.
> ...



Girl you better say that!!! Its so much more than a simple gift. Anyone who speaks in tongues in their prayer life can testify to that. This was a beautiful read.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Oct 3, 2012)

Miss Kane said:


> Thanks Ladies for your wonderful responses!
> 
> I have had some of the same experiences that you ladies have had. And it was a great discouragement to me as well as a new believer. But Thanks be to God for the church that He led me to. I received the Holy Ghost by the laying on of hands by my Pastor who operates in an Apostolic anointing.
> 
> ...



Beautiful testimony. Mine is similar to yours. I was saved long before I ever spoke in tongues.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Miss Kane (Oct 3, 2012)

Lissa0821 - Thank you so much for sharing your testimony! All I can say is... WOW!


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Oct 3, 2012)

I feel like I have posted in this thread a million times. But I am so passionate about his subject because it is misunderstood and it makes me sad to see believers cheat themselves out of experiencing the power of God in this way based in past experience or the false teaching that not everyone can speak in tongues. Speaking in tongues is available to every believer (as a prayer language). I pray that we learn to forgive those who hurt us in the past and that our faith in the sovereign God, the Lord Jesus is restored and that we will open our hearts to receive all that God has for us. Create in us a clean heart Lord. Empty us of old ways and mindsets Lord and help us to constantly wash our minds in the water or your Word. Empty so that you can fill us. In Jesus name.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Miss Kane (Oct 3, 2012)

MrsHaseeb - I touch and agree with you


In Jesus Name,
Amen


----------



## Miss Kane (Oct 3, 2012)

..............


----------



## Lissa0821 (Oct 3, 2012)

MrsHaseeb I have to agree with you that this one of the most misunderstood aspect of the Christian teaching.  I honestly believe the enemy is behind of the lot of the confusion concerning the teaching of speaking in tongues because he understands its power.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you for the tag @Shimmie

I was saved for many, many years before I ever prayed in tongues. I am so glad that other sisters here have had the same experience. I feel there is a misconception that as soon as you accept Christ that you aren't "really saved" unless you immediately fall to the floor and speak in tongues. I was saved as a child and for many years, people who spoke in tongues or if I overheard somebody praying in tongues it actually frightened me because I didn't have any understanding.

Once I began to understand the differences between speaking in tongues vs praying in tongues I told God that I didn't fear praying in tongues and that if there were things that needed to be prayed that I didn't have words for or knowledge of that His Spirit could use me to speak. 

I have a prayer language and that is done in my private time with the Lord. I cannot force myself to pray in tongues "on demand."  One example is that one time I prayed to God and again let Him know that whenever the Spirit had something to say that my mouth was available. I stayed up and prayed and worshipped for an hour-no praying in tongues. I didn't feel bad, I just assumed that it wasn't needed at that time. The next day, sitting at my desk at work, I unexpectedy began praying in tongues (I was alone in my office). I closed the office door and continued until He was finished. I later got a call that my mother had been rushed to the ER at the time I was praying. I can't force it and can't control it. 

I don't speak or prophecy or interpret tongues. Those are not my gifts, but I don't feel bad that I don't have those gifts because I have other gifts. I don't believe one gift is better than another.

It makes me very upset that Christians are made to feel bad or unholy because they don't speak in tongues because not everybody has that gift. I also don't like when people make speaking in tongues a spectacle because that brings glory to the individual, not God. 

I believe all Christians can pray in tongues but it doesn't make you "less of a Christian" if you haven't done so. I didn't pray in tongues/prayer language until I was ready.

I really believe the sisters here have really provided ample information supported by scripture to address the OP's concerns and encourage her. I know many have this question (I know I did for several years!!)


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Oct 3, 2012)

Lissa0821 said:


> MrsHaseeb I have to agree with you that this one of the most misunderstood aspect of the Christian teaching.  I honestly believe the enemy is behind of the lot of the confusion concerning the teaching of speaking in tongues because he understands its power.



You are so right. As long as the enemy can keep people from understanding what it is he can keep confusion going and keep us divided. God wants us to be one in Him. The enemy doesnt want people to come into full knowledge of the powerful prayer life we can have. That's why I pray against the hurt and pain caused by foolish people who obviously don't really understand what speaking in tongues is. It has become a show and bunch of tom foolery in many churches and yes the enemy is behind that because it makes people lose faith in how real the experience is. Doesn't mean they aren't saved or aren't believers. I pray that we all come into unity.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Laela (Oct 3, 2012)

Bolded...Amein~




Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> thanks for the tag @Shimmie
> 
> I'm also in agreement with you @Miss Kane with your understanding of that particular scripture and @mrshasseb broked it down rather nicely.
> *
> like many of you I've also had negative experiences but I didn't allow those experiences to cause me to miss out on anything that God was 'gifting' me and I would encourage everyone to seek the the truth for themselves it's in the word*.


----------



## Laela (Oct 3, 2012)

Awesome testimonies, @Miss Kane, MrsHaseeb  ...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Galadriel (Oct 3, 2012)

Shimmie thanks for the tag 

I'll be back with my response (and welcome, Miss Kane!)


----------



## aribell (Oct 3, 2012)

We can both have the Holy Spirit and receive more of Him, or be filled with Him to greater or lesser degrees.  I would not allow anyone to rob you of your testimony by saying that you must speak in tongues to "prove" you have the Spirit; but neither would I say that you cannot be washed anew in His Spirit, or immersed in His Spirit in a special way even though He might already indwell you.

I agree with Paul--earnestly desire the best gifts, but especially that you may prophesy. (1 Cor. 14:1).  Prophecy is the greater gift.  I think (hopefully not too cynically) that so much emphasis is placed on tongues because there's no real accountability as to the veracity of whether someone is speaking by the Spirit or not.  But with prophecy, some people give false prophesies and get away with it, but if you prophesy falsely, people will know.  So one can always appear very spiritual by praying in tongues (or similar sounding speech), whether the gift is genuine or not.  But you can't fake prophesy for long.


----------



## Renewed1 (Oct 3, 2012)

MrsHaseeb that right there was funny!   



MrsHaseeb said:


> I grew up in that kind of church and I "tarried" for the Holy Ghost for about 3 years and I did not speak in tongues. I really thought something was wrong with me. I had people telling me my dresses needed to be longer, or my heart obviously wasn't right and all kinds of stuff but it only hindered me. I have been to tarrying services with the *old mothers spitting in my face *telling me I wasn't calling Jesus loud enough or I wasn't opening my mouth wide enough. The Bishop used to preach messages such as you didn't belong to Christ and were going to hell if you didn't speak in tongues. I was a teen at the time so I can tell you that had a negative effect on me for a long time. I understand first hand those who have had bad experiences.
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## auparavant (Oct 3, 2012)

What is a "tarrying service?"  And why were they allowed to spit in someone's face?


----------



## Renewed1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Everyone gave a good explanation of what speaking in tongues is about and their experiences.

I've noticed, IME, that black churches are more for speaking in tongues and tarrying for the Holy Ghost; moreso than learning/understanding ALL of God's gifts.  Which I have a hard time understanding why; maybe its a "taught" listen from generation to generation.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Oct 3, 2012)

auparavant said:


> What is a "tarrying service?"  And why were they allowed to spit in someone's face?



I really got a kick out of this question. To answer: picture sitting in a chair with your eyes closed clapping your hands and saying, "Jesus, Jesus, Jesus" over and over as fast as you can. All the while, the seasoned women of the church "help" you by standing over you and yelling in your face phrases like call him, say it, mind on Jesus, call him louder. That's where the spitting came in. Lol. Oh and you weren't allowed to swallow your spit in the process. You had to purge the demons out. Lol. That's tarrying for the Holy Ghost. I can assure you that's not what the Bible refers to when it says tarrying but they are convinced.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Oct 3, 2012)

MarriageMaterial said:


> Everyone gave a good explanation of what speaking in tongues is about and their experiences.
> 
> I've noticed, IME, that black churches are more for speaking in tongues and tarrying for the Holy Ghost; moreso than learning/understanding ALL of God's gifts.  Which I have a hard time understanding why; maybe its a "taught" listen from generation to generation.



Pure truth spoken here. Pentecostal churches can be the worst because they claim they are the only ones who have it yet they don't fully understand.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## auparavant (Oct 3, 2012)

LOL!  Straight-jacket time.  I would have run out screaming from fear!  haha


----------



## brg240 (Oct 3, 2012)

I do not believe that we are without the Holy Spirit if we do not speak tongues. Our God is a triune God, Father/Son/Holy Spirit. So how could we be without the Holy Spirit? Wouldn't that mean we weren't saved? :| I'm going to do some research so I don't misspeak though, so I won't speak much on that. I think you ladies have covered it well.

hey thanks, you made me bust out my dictionary from my theology class.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 4, 2012)

I love you Ladies...  Look how God has used you so beautifully to bring this full circle.   You are amazing.... *Each one of you... completely amazing.*

Special thanks for not  me for the many tags.   

I knew you would come in and share the heart of God.... and to those I've failed to mention and tag, forgive me.   I've been battling a headache and I been resting since my last post last night.   

Thank you all so much for posting.   I'll share my experience by the weekend.  To be honest, you've said it all.  

Love to all of you.


----------



## SummerSolstice (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Laela (Oct 4, 2012)

Shimmie... looking forward to your testimony ... feel better!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 4, 2012)

There are some great posts in this thread about this topic...I don't need to add anything more!

Thanks for the tag, Shimmie!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 4, 2012)

Laela said:


> Shimmie... looking forward to your testimony ... feel better!



Thank you Laela


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> There are some great posts in this thread about this topic...I don't need to add anything more!
> 
> Thanks for the tag, Shimmie!



Thanks for coming in.   

I'm just so blessed that God's peace prevailed.  The sisters here are awesome!  On point and totally awesome.  Each and every one.


----------



## DaiseeDay (Oct 4, 2012)

I didn't have much to add except that my experience was similar to MrsHaseeb

I was baptized in the spirit before I even started attending a church regularly and really relate to that feeling of being surrounded by God's love - it was awesome  But that was way before I was able to be physically baptized and when I was I went to one of those churches that thought I had to speak in tongues. I did end up doing it when I was baptized, but I did not do any "tarrying" after that because I never believed it should have been forced. I didn't speak in tongues again until later and when I did I just started doing it in prayer and alone time with the Lord - it kind of just happened. 

I do think my baptism experience helped a lot because I never would have been interested in speaking in tongues before and I do think it's an edifying gift so I'm grateful. But telling people they aren't saved because they can't do it is wrong. You are filled with the Holy Spirit if you are saved and there should be other evidence of that, but you're not always or right away going to have any mountain top experience or "feeling". to me it's really important to have faith even without all that. Ask God for the gift of tongues if you want it, I believe He will give it to you eventually, but it's all about His will. Maybe it's not for everyone and def. not everyone gets it when they're saved because Paul said to ask for it and other gifts.


----------



## Lita (Oct 8, 2012)

Shimmie Thanks for the tag, speaking in tongues can be a gift for some,We all have special god given gifts,it's how you use it that matters...

*I have never spoken in tongues before,doesn't mean I'm not spritual or lack understanding of gods words...Some people do believe,if your not jumping,running across the church every Sunday that your not saved..Not true! Playing church & living the word are 2 different things..


----------



## CoilyFields (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks for the tag Shimmie,

I'm super late but here's my $.02

1. All believers are given the Holy Spirit (indwelling) at the point of salvation (conversion)

2. The Indwelling of the Holy Spirit is different than being filled with the Holy Spirit. The indwelling is what seals us to the day of redemption (the comfortor), the filling is the daily lifestyle of worship, praise, and obedience to God that will produce fruit (this filling can ebb and flow according to the choices of the believer).

3. Speaking in tongues and the gift of tongues are two different things. The gift (is given by the HOly Spirit to whomever he chooses) is the actual speaking of a known tongue for the express purpose of communicating the word of God to a culture who understands that language. It is also the ability to relay a specific message from God to His people for public consumption (This will also be accompanied by an interpretor). Speaking in an unknown tongue (also called your heavenly language) is communication between the saint and God glorifying Him.

4. The Gift of tongues is not given to everyone. Speaking in an unknown tongue (heavenly language) is available to all.

5. Neither one qualifies or disqualifies you from being saved. Nor do they indicate that the possessor is somehow more holy. It can be truly edifying. But there are a lot of PHONIES out there talking bout "HESCOMINGONAHONDA" and "MAMASAYMAMASAAMAMACUSA". 

I will try to come back and post the scriptures to go with these!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 8, 2012)

Ladies... do you see how God has brought eveyone on one accord with this topic?    I cannot thank God enough for each of you.  I know... I said this upwards in this thread, but it truly becoming more evident that we truly are 'ONE' in the Lord Jesus Christ.   

Not one response or post has trumped over the other in this thread.  Every response flows continuously, intertwining lovingly with each other.   

Although each of us, worship in different Churches, Denominations, not one of us disagrees.  This is God speaking through each of you.  You 'KNOW' Him; by His Spirit, You KNOW Him.  This is just beautiful.  I know the heart of God is smiling.  

Thank you so much Women of God.  Each of you... Women of Virtue.


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Oct 9, 2012)

What a beautiful thread for a topic that has often been emotionally charged. I am a bibke believing, God fearing woman, who gave her life to the Lord many years ago and I have never spoken in tongues. I remember many, many years ago attending a church that basically asserted that one isn't really saved unless she speaks in tongues and/or has unconfessed sin. For a long time, I felt a lot of shame over that. I remember the elders trying to instruct me in how to speak in tongues much like other posters have mentioned. The experience was awful and I still couldn't speak in tongues. Studying God's word over the years has blessed me with wisdom. I have prayed and asked God to bless me with this gift, but it has not manifested yet. I rest in knowing that everything happens in God's perfect timing and that He knows best.

I am really blessed by reading all of the different responses from you lovely ladies. Keep the wisdom flowing!


----------



## disgtgyal (Sep 9, 2013)

I know this is an old thread pls don't stone stone me for bumping it. I asked in another thread how does one know whether a believer is speaking in a heavenly language as oppose to making up words. I think after reading this thread I have much better understanding of tongue first off I had no idea there were two types... I guess I have the prayer language one but as I said in the other thread I've only prayed in that language in dreams and more times it was kinda like I was confronting or rebuking someone but I never am able to distinguish who or what the other person is (never shared that with anyone other than FH) so my question is why can't I pray that way in my conscious (awake) state. Also my experience with tongues is the "tarry service" had no idea that's what they were called. My experience was us (mostly new converts and those who rededicated their life to Christ such as myself) at the front of the church standing and we were told to shout Jesus so I did and one by one everyone around me broke out in tongues until I was the only one left so all the older women put me to sit and was yelling and me saying say it louder so I said I can't I'm hoarse this one woman said Satan you're a liar I opened my eyes and just looked at her then it went downhill from there they kept yelling and the spitting began and I pushed the chair back and they came closer I said excuse me y'all are spitting on me well let's just say they agreed I have sin in my life that's why I'm not getting it but this one woman came to me after and said I have the gift she hears it in the spirit and I will hear it too when the time is right. Sorry so long...


----------

